# Show your artificially planted tanks



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Naturally planted tanks look awesome, but for those that don't have green thumbs, and don't want to get into maintaining the live plants, artificial plants can be just as fun to decorate with and look at. So, does anyone have any artificially planted tanks they want to share? I'll share my divided 10 gallon when I get a picture of it.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

You can't see it so well, but here is mine.

I had two plants in Pudge's side but they were removed before I got a pic.

I'm actually hoping for duckweed really soon, to add some real plant life.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Photos of 4 of my tanks. All tanks are made of silk plants, no plastics as i've had a hard time keeping my fish from ruining their tails on them.

The first two are 5 gallons and the other two that are pictured together are 3 gallons. I added pictures of the fish that live in the tanks as well. Going in order we have Psych HM, Punkin VT, Slate CT and Steel HM. 

There are moss balls in two of the tanks -the colorful 5 gallon & the half circle 3 gallon) as well as one Anubias on a lava rock, in the other 3 gallon.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Cheese, I LOVE that first tank! You mixed the colours perfectly.


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, those tanks look great and so do the fish! Love them! I'd also like to ask if the plants came from craft stores, or are true aquarium plants. If from craft stores, did you modify them to not include the metal in the stem, or did you just glue the ends?

Please keep them coming!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you!

I get almost all my decor from PetCo and PetSmart. All the plants are from PetCo the more colorful tank is from PetCo's old selection of plants, my store as of a few months ago got rid of all of those and replaced them with the ones in the 1st tank. They look more natural now as to uhh.. playful or 'cartoony'. 

I have the little red Confucius in the 1st tank, the little purple and orange plastic plants (look kinda like leafy moss balls) in the 2nd tank and the tall hut thing in the last are all from PetSmart.

I'll try to get around to taking photos of my other three, two of which aren't totally finished yet and are a little bare so i'm a little iffy on showing them off yet as there's not much to show lol.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

This is Michael and Toothless' abode. I'm planning to add more silk plants; the green plastic is a specialty plant that is actually marketed for bettas and is extremely soft and smooth. Not like a plastic at all. The purple "coral" is silicon and Toothless likes to hide in it.

I'm planning to replace the red/brown/green plant in the back with something that's just green.


----------



## Kelly100 (Jun 10, 2012)

Yall's Betta tanks are BEAUTIFUL !!!! I would love to get a Betta one day soon. I HATE to go to Petsmart or any place that has them, and see them in those tiny containers. How pitiful they seem !! When yall clean their little tanks, do you change all the water completely ? And what about filters or heaters ?


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, here's my 10 gallon. The fake plants don't look as good as they would in an undivided tank, but I still like it. The fish love all the hiding places too. Most of these plants are from the craft store, and I had to make the leaves into plants that stood up as I used the parts with the metal in the stems.


----------



## notsabrina (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Kelly100 said:


> Yall's Betta tanks are BEAUTIFUL !!!! I would love to get a Betta one day soon. I HATE to go to Petsmart or any place that has them, and see them in those tiny containers. How pitiful they seem !! When yall clean their little tanks, do you change all the water completely ? And what about filters or heaters ?


I do partial changes during the week--around a gallon, since that's what the siphon picks up when I vacuum the gravel--and a full change once every 10 days. I do have a filter, a Top Fin 10 power filter, that's baffled and a slim heater by hydor.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I usually do a 25% change or a 50% change- I try to do about 25% once a week and 50% acouple times a month.. Once in awhile i'll do 95%, but rarely- the tank has to have some sort of problem with it for me to do that.

Now, i did say 'try', i do slack a bit on the three 5 gallons i have since they all have really good filters and when i do vacuum them it's usually about 40% i take out.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

notsabrina said:


>



Very cool!


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

notsabrina said:


>


 Love it! How big is it?


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

*notsabrina*, that pirate ship is gorgeous!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

This is Shiny's new 2.5 gallon tank!


----------



## Leafygreens (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's mine. That's Pierre in the upper right corner. It's a 10 gallon tank, all fake plants. I'd like to try real ones someday but this being my first tank I wanted to take things slowly...


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Funny how a picture can make a 2.5 gallon and a 10 gallon look the same size! I love the different stone arches everyone has as well!


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

labloverl said:


> Ok, here's my 10 gallon. The fake plants don't look as good as they would in an undivided tank, but I still like it. The fish love all the hiding places too. Most of these plants are from the craft store, and I had to make the leaves into plants that stood up as I used the parts with the metal in the stems.


 Does anyone think that I have too much in mine? Several leaves are not attached, so they just fall to the bottom.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

So Michael and Toothless' tank has been updated with more plants.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

katydidmischief said:


> So Michael and Toothless' tank has been updated with more plants.


Are the plants on the right that have the suction cup those plastic ones from PetCo? They are made for "Betta" tanks? If they are the ones i'm thinking of they are made of really rough plastic aren't they? The tank is really pretty but I would be careful with the plastic leaves, I used to be able to use them but it seems like once one of my fish slightly ripped his tail on one of them everyone shredded theirs at once.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

They're the zoomed  ones that I get from the LPS and they're really very soft, no rough edges that I've felt.


----------



## notsabrina (Aug 17, 2012)

katydidmischief said:


> *notsabrina*, that pirate ship is gorgeous!


Thank you! It's from Petsmart! My betta loves going through the shipwreck hole!



labloverl said:


> Love it! How big is it?


5 gallons! It's the Marineland Crescent tank. I love it, but now I want a 10 gal.



Jupiter said:


> Very cool!


Thank you mucho!


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

I've got 2 artificially planted tanks. All plants are bought from either Petco or Petsmart. I like the Petco plants better though. Both tanks have a moss ball, Mario in the 5.5 gallon and Luigi in the 3 gallon. You can see both fish somewhat in these pictures, Dumbledore is a red VT in the 5.5 gallon and Jonah is a white/grey marble CT in the 3 gallon.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My 29 gallon. Not very creative, I know


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

LizzyP -I love them, your're octopus looks like it's wearing a fuzzy hat...hehe

I actually just changed abba's tank this morning to this...(she's hiding in her cave)
I did a flash on and flash off pic.


----------



## bettabubbles25 (Sep 2, 2012)

This is my 2.5 gallon with my crowntail. The newest addition! ;-)


----------



## callmeconfused (May 4, 2011)

Bettabubbles, your crowntail is gorgeous! What's his name?


----------



## bettabubbles25 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just got him yesterday so I haven't come up with one yet:-? any suggestions?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

9 Gal BiUbe:









6 Gal Kritter Keeper:








This one has since received some snails and a tiny bit of subwassertang tied to the top of the building so it doesn't qualify as artificially planted anymore.

14 Gal sorority:










*LizzyP*, are those sponges attached to your filters to baffle them?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That 9 gal tank looks awesome babystarz!


----------

